# New Mercedes C63 AMG with Night Pack



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi guys, help and suggestions required.

I have just taken delivery of a new C63 estate in Palladium Silver with Night Pack. The night pack means that the chromed external areas on the standard car are now shiny black with additional black wing mirrors and black coated exhaust tips. So is there a good product to help protect the plastic and a good product to clean and protect the exhaust tips?

Additionally, while cleaning the outside of the windows yesterday there appears to be a sort of residue apparent only while cleaning. With a lot of elbow grease it was removable but i've not tackled it all. Is there a product that will give the glass a proper clean?

Thank you in advance for any advice.

Duncan


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

Pics please Duncan, everyone loves a nice AMG Wagon. 

I used DLux on my night pack trim, put it on last August when new, still going strong. 

Steve


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Sanke said:


> Pics please Duncan, everyone loves a nice AMG Wagon.
> 
> I used DLux on my night pack trim, put it on last August when new, still going strong.
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve. Pics uploaded.
Is that the Car Pro DLux for wheels and plastics. Is it easy to apply? Any preparation required?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks very nice, black trims always goes well with any car IMO. :car:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Lovely motor :argie:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Would love a 63, looks great 

Not 100% sold on the rims for some reason but hey it's not my car!

Enjoy


----------



## Sharpyyyyy (Sep 26, 2015)

Stunning motor. :argie:


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi Duncan,

Great pics and nice colour too.

Yes that's the stuff, I wiped all my black trim down with panel wipe and applied per the you tube vids. It was really simple. It seems to stop rainspots.

The cosmetic extra I did was to remove and hydro dip the rear chrome strip.... It annoyed me










Steve


----------



## Snowley (Jun 28, 2009)

looks great, good choice on spec too!


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

Duncan, 

Re the stuff on the windows, had just the same on the front screen too, not sure what merc put on it but I ended up panel wiping it loads to get the muck off. You could try a diluted white vinegar lightly soaked MF towl.

Steve


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Sanke said:


> Yes that's the stuff, I wiped all my black trim down with panel wipe and applied per the you tube vids. It was really simple. It seems to stop rainspots.
> 
> The cosmetic extra I did was to remove and hydro dip the rear chrome strip.... It annoyed me


Wow, 'hydro dipping', i've just learnt something new!

Cheers Steve


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

excuse my ignorance, but what is 'hydro dipping' if you don't mind me asking

ta


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

This hydro dipping quite a fascinating process


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

I find its better than a wrap, and really good for one off items where I can't get the real carbon parts. 

If you want to replace some of the external trim with real carbon, Mode Carbon in the US are the right people to speak too. Again you can DLux all these parts. 

Youll need to seal the wheels up with some decent protection too. The rear calipers through off lots and lots of brake dust. I'm currently using Sonax Wheel Protector.

Steve


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

REVERSiN said:


> This hydro dipping quite a fascinating process


I'm absolutely mesmerised by it. However, is it hard wearing? Surely some sort of heavy duty sealant is then applied? I can see a lot of uses...........dog with a carbon fibre tail, camouflaged children.......


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

DuncanB said:


> I'm absolutely mesmerised by it. However, is it hard wearing? Surely some sort of heavy duty sealant is then applied? I can see a lot of uses...........dog with a carbon fibre tail, camouflaged children.......


It gets clear coated same as normal paint that's what holds it together


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Congratulations on a lovely amg


----------



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

Lovely car. I've got a c63s in palladium without the night pack. I ended up getting some parts wrapped black afterwards. I wanted silver exhaust trims.


----------

